# 2018 Boulder Creek outlook



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

Anyone have an eye on Barker? 

The source is showing a good diurnal pattern....

We had peak flow 5/25 in 2014, looks like similar weather pattern for the next couple of weeks. Who's ready to paddle once we get up to 300?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone got eyes on the canyon wood situation? I saw something that may need to be removed right at the buttress entrance, but haven't driven higher.

The hole right below the upper foot bridge in Ebin G Fine park is fun at present low flows, if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

They are releasing out of the dam and water level has fallen some since the end of winter.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Can we take bets on whether or not it will reach 300? I could use some easy money.

Dave, don't you have a name for everyone of those? Is that Chief Niwot hole or something? Can you draw us a map because I can't distinguish between any of the sticky ledge holes #1-10.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

what kind of odds are you giving for >300 at Orodell?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

They cut the water back, res is filling again.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

They need to just hold back most of the water for like 4 days a week, keep it at decent happy fish levels, then do a planned release for 3 days a week of like 450cfs. Who can make this happen?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Claytonious said:


> They need to just hold back most of the water for like 4 days a week, keep it at decent happy fish levels, then do a planned release for 3 days a week of like 450cfs. Who can make this happen?


Probably the same people who figure out how to remove mountain biking restrictions from local trials.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

We got the wood out of the left side slot on buttress back when the flow was over 200; another party got the wood out of the right channel there. There is a tree stump in the water just above the buttress pedestrian bridge, which makes for an odd left move at the entrance of that drop, but don't think there's much to do about that. There is a tree across the water (3' above the river) just below the pedestrian below 4-mile...


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Under 1' to go before spill. 145 coming into the res this morning.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the update and work on the wood situation Mark. Great to hear Chief!


----------

